# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  فصـام الشـخصـية الإزدواجـية

## mas20877

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
د/ عادل  أحييك علي هذا الموضوع 
وعندي موضوع محيرني جدا
هل كل الناس عندهم شخصيتين د/ جيكل  و مستر/ هايد  وأيه العلاقه بين الشخصيتين دول

----------


## د.عادل

> وعندي موضوع محيرني جدا
> هل كل الناس عندهم شخصيتين د/ جيكل  و مستر/ هايد  وأيه العلاقه بين الشخصيتين دول


ما تستفسر عنه يسمى بمرض الفصام ، وبما انه مرض فليس كل الناس مرضى.
مريض الفصام هو الوحيد الذي لا يعلم بمرضه ، ولا احب ان اعرف او اشرح اعراضه هنا حتى لا يتخيل الكثير من القراء انهم مصابين به.
اما العلاقة بين شخصيتي د. جيكل ومستر هايد : هي شخصية سنيمائية واحدة تتحول من الخير إلي الشر بشكل مذهل ، لايشعر بالخوف او التردد تجاه أي عمل يقدم عليه مما يجعل منه آلة قتال خارقة.

لك تحياتي لمشاركتك معنا.

مع خالص تمنياتي للجميع بدوام الصحة والعافية وراحة البال.

----------


## mas20877

شكرا علي الأجابه يا د/ عادل
لكن قصدي أن الناس العاديين و عشان أكون أكثر تحديدا أنا مثلا ممكن أحس بتناقض في تصرفات الشخصيه من طيبه شديده الي لؤم شديد في مواجهة بعض المواقف  و ناس كتير أعرفهم كده برضه

----------


## د.عادل

> لكن قصدي أن الناس العاديين و عشان أكون أكثر تحديدا أنا مثلا ممكن أحس بتناقض في تصرفات الشخصيه من طيبه شديده الي لؤم شديد في مواجهة بعض المواقف  و ناس كتير أعرفهم كده برضه


ما تتحدث عنه بعيد كل البعد عن الفصام 
اللؤوم والمكر والخُبث والدهاء وغيرهم هم سمة من صفات الشخصية، وقد تتفاوت نسبها من شخص لاخر ومن وقت لاخر كغيرهم من صفات الشخصية كالكرم والبخل والخوف والشجاعة، وذلك حسب الموقف (كما ذكرت) والحالة المزاجية ايضاً.
وعلينا انا نحاول دائماً تعديل سلوكنا وطباعنا ، وهو ما يسمى بالجهاد الاكبر، جهاد النفس.
انا واثق من قوة شخصيتك ـ فضعيف الشخصية لا يمكن ان يعترف بانه احياناً ما يكون شديد اللؤم، حتى ولو كان ذلك في منتدى وتحت اسم مستعار.

يمكنك ان تطلع على موضوع فصـام الشـخصـية الإزدواجـية بالضغط هـنا.

لك تحياتي ، ودائماً في انتظارك.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

----------

